# Some of my fleet!



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here are some pics of some of my fleet. most of these are newly aquired units 
to include: 
UP DD40AX 6943 W/ UP 6942

































SP Kodachrome's 
SD40T-2 8351









SD45-2 7430









UP Special Edition set from Athearn SD40-2 and GP50

























what do y'all think?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

6943 is very intimidating!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking engines


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Sweet looking locomotives,very nice. Thanks,Don


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... 
Those are some big*** engines! You're gonna need to get a* lot* of cars for them to pull.  UP has a great color scheme.


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

mmmm 2 X DD 40 X Centenials, And I am happy with just one..
Lucky bugga......


----------



## new3801 (May 25, 2012)

Hope I dont upset anyone with what I am about to say .
but retract my last post. Delet and insert.
"Whats better than - 2 X DD 40 X's"
A DD 40 X with a (Riverossi) Big Boy......
BTW: Big Boy os 5" longer than "DD"



Only bought The Big Boy yesterday..
Now to save up for a Challenger.......


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice fleet. :thumbsup:


----------

